# EXTENDED deer season!!!!!



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2009)

HB 402 is the bill to extend Northern Zone Deer Season two more weeks! 

It goes in front of a special sub committee March 4 at 3 pm in room 216 of the capitol building. 

Contact your public officials and stop this now! http://www.legis.state.ga.us/ and or www.gon.com


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 2, 2009)

Sent Emails


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2009)

I got some links in this thread on how to find the reps and senators you need to email!    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=312776


----------



## R G (Mar 3, 2009)

They are trying to force small game hunters out of the woods.


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

In our hunting club we hunt small game and Deer at the same time...never bothers any of the members.


----------



## thomas williams (Mar 3, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> In our hunting club we hunt small game and Deer at the same time...never bothers any of the members.



you are very lucky then.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> In our hunting club we hunt small game and Deer at the same time...never bothers any of the members.


Yall got any openings?


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2009)

Heres the email for the guy that wrote this bill..Scott Martin..Yall let him know we dont like it but in a good way martin.scott@house.ga.gov


----------



## 91xjgawes (Mar 3, 2009)

sounds like a good idee to me


----------



## Ed1978 (Mar 4, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> sounds like a good idee to me



Me too! How long does small game season run?


----------



## JoshM (Mar 4, 2009)

Aug 15th-Feb 28th


----------



## WSM (Mar 4, 2009)

*How bout us?*

Yall think we could get them to extend our small game season if they extend deer season?


----------



## Killer41 (Mar 4, 2009)

So, small game season is 6.5 months a year and you want to stop deer season being extended for 2weeks?? WOW, why dont we have them close the southern zone early while we are at it??


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 4, 2009)

Killer41 said:


> why dont we have them close the southern zone early while we are at it??



Good idea.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 4, 2009)

mechanicaldawg said:


> good idea.



x 2,000........................


----------



## Henpecked (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't have a problem with this on private land, but the idea of walking in the woods during deer season with the typical deer hunter sitting in a stand does not sound very safe.  The problem is that the average bafoon has no idea he is a bafoon.


----------



## brkbowma (Mar 4, 2009)

I think.......................deer season should open up the first Saturday in November, and end on the second Saturday in January. That's my opinion, for what its worth.


----------



## Swineqhog (Mar 4, 2009)

*Deer Season*

Nobody deer hunts that much after Christmas anyway.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 4, 2009)

I suggest deer season be as follows:
Aug. 15th "Bow"
Sept. 15th "Prim. Weapons"
Oct. 15th "Gun"
Nov. 15th Deer Season is Over and Small Game should get kicked off!


----------



## ExpressHunter (Mar 4, 2009)

What the holy than thou deer hunters do not understand, is that we want time in the woods too.  This effects people who duck hunt on private land, rabbit hunters coon hunters, squirrel hunters because they will not allow us to disturb those dumb pine goats.  If I didn't hunt rabbits religiously than I don't guess I would understand it either.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 4, 2009)

Is it that tough to deer hunt? I got one of the beggest bucks of my life on the last day of deer season, and he was chasing a doe. My buddy got one doing the same thing on the same day also.


----------



## brotherslick (Mar 4, 2009)

*Rabbit season*

Rabbit season does not run for 6 1/2 months it only run from the middle of November till the last day of February.

It would not be a problem if deer hunters put some time into other things besides horns.   Beagles will not run deer off of your land if you have what it takes for deer they will stay there.

Rabbits are a treat to hunt and we have a hard time trying to find places to hunt during deer season. Once you hunt a place one good time you should let it rest till next year.  Deer hunters can kill a deer every week out of the same stand on the same land and never hurt one thing .
I have one place i can no matter who is there deer hunting and it never fails just a few minutes after the dogs strike you will here the deer hunters coming out of the woods.  if i hunted deer i would love to hear a good pack of dogs while i was in my stand


----------



## Ocmulgee river-rat (Mar 4, 2009)

Killer41 said:


> So, small game season is 6.5 months a year and you want to stop deer season being extended for 2weeks?? WOW, why dont we have them close the southern zone early while we are at it??



agreed, not a whole lot to be disputed in this.. deer season is already too short!! yall got the rest of the yr. to small game hunt...not saying i dont like it, but i mean give the deer hunters a little longer....
oh and uhhmmm I deer hunt AFTER christmas....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2009)

Yall wanna deer hunt longer..Find you some deer land in the metro counties where its open till Jan 31st...NOT ALL small game is 6.5 months..Rabbit dont open till nov 15th...


----------



## NoOne (Mar 4, 2009)

We don't need a longer deer season, we need a shorter one.


----------



## jessicay (Mar 4, 2009)

Currahee said:


> We don't need a longer deer season, we need a shorter one.



I agree, by the time deer season is over, I am ready to kick my husband out of the house. Any longer and I don't think he would be alive.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 4, 2009)

man I didnt realize we had so many anti-deer hunters on here ! 



I got an idea, lets make deer hunting longer and only on the weekends and you bunny huggers I mean hunters can hunt during the week.


----------



## contender* (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds to me like they're trying to even up the season with the southern zone. Southern zone runs till Jan 15, why should us guys up here have to quit on Jan 1st?
I'm for it and yes I like to run my beagles too.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont care what anybody says. The deer are not here like they use to be. The deer season is to liberal like our u.s. President. 

I say shorten doe days and doe tags and bring back the december break. Does anybody remember the december break?

The southern zone stays open longer because the rut doesnt come in til january in some of the southen zones.

Let's all share the woods!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 4, 2009)

Swineqhog said:


> Nobody deer hunts that much after Christmas anyway.


Speak for yourself I deer hunt every chance I can get!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 4, 2009)

But I do think they should not extend the season. I think they should just put the southern zone back to Jan the 1st like the rest of us. I am not knocking small game cause I like to do that as well I am just more of a deer hunter than small game so don't attack me for my opinion like last time please.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall wanna deer hunt longer..Find you some deer land in the metro counties where its open till Jan 31st...NOT ALL small game is 6.5 months..Rabbit dont open till nov 15th...



You wanna rabbit hunt everyday of the rabbit season why don't you buy some private land just for rabbit hunting like deer hunters do for deer hunting.


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 4, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> You wanna rabbit hunt everyday of the rabbit season why don't you buy some private land just for rabbit hunting like deer hunters do for deer hunting.



I'm with you..I already contacted mine to extend it.


----------



## FVR (Mar 4, 2009)

I would not mind them extending the deer season for 2 extra weeks, but only if it's a late bow season.

I like hunting deer in the cold, seems that I'm just getting into it the last few weeks in Dec. when I do get time and it's over.  But hey, that's my problem.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## contender* (Mar 4, 2009)

FVR said:


> I like hunting deer in the cold, seems that I'm just getting into it the last few weeks in Dec. when I do get time and it's over.  But hey, that's my problem.





You and I have the same problem, I don't like deer huntin in short sleeves.


----------



## thomas williams (Mar 4, 2009)

I say they should allow ONE month of deer hunting begining August 1st!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 4, 2009)

One thing I wish they would do though is extend the small game season by a month until thunder chicken season rolls around and lower the limit of deer to be taken to 5 does and two bucks.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 4, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> I'm with you..I already contacted mine to extend it.



I never said I wanted it extended. I said that I wanted the soutern zone to end on the 1st just like the northern zone.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bucks!! The Green kind!!*

The small game hunters better get on the phone and email to stop this if its how you feel. It's after all really going to come down to bucks if you dont. You can sale more whizz bang gotta have it this year its hot to the deer hunters than you can small game hunters. Not much tax on a little food and leashes. The commercail companies will back this, it will take some noise from small game hunters to stop it.

Yes, I lease land to be able to run my dogs year around nearby. Most club members are rarely seen but the first weeks of deer gun season. Come deer season I'm off the lease per rules that exist in most clubs. This law cuts out two more weeks for most small game hunters.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> You wanna rabbit hunt everyday of the rabbit season why don't you buy some private land just for rabbit hunting like deer hunters do for deer hunting.


I dont rabbit hunt I will however back all small game hunters on this! If people wanna deer hunt 2 weeks longer..Find a southern zone club..Thats what I did..Plus own land in a county that stays open till Jan 31st..I love to deer hunt as much as anybody and hunt more than most BUT I dont want the season extended any more..I guess I could live with it if they extended the small game season also.


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> I suggest deer season be as follows:
> Aug. 15th "Bow"
> Sept. 15th "Prim. Weapons"
> Oct. 15th "Gun"
> Nov. 15th Deer Season is Over and Small Game should get kicked off!



wow thats the dumbest idea ever. i hope they extend deer but ithink they should do it like kansas with a break in btwn gun season but i think if they extend deer they should do the same for small game


----------



## ABAC33 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ocmulgee river-rat said:


> agreed, not a whole lot to be disputed in this.. deer season is already too short!! yall got the rest of the yr. to small game hunt...not saying i dont like it, but i mean give the deer hunters a little longer....
> oh and uhhmmm I deer hunt AFTER christmas....



How can you say that.  I did a quick little search, and I think the only other state with a longer season is South Carolina.  There are other things to hunt other than deer.


----------



## Killer41 (Mar 5, 2009)

I did not realize rabbit season started in Nov, The more I think about it, I am gonna ride the fence on this one.  If they cut the limit back to 2 Quality bucks, and 3, maybe 5 does, then I wouldn't need the longer season.


----------



## Lilrock (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the state should have the same rules applied as a whole and not broken up. I have seen alot of rutting take place in late december and early January in the northern part of the state so it cant be justified that the southern should be longer because of the later ruts down there. To keep peace between us all since we need to be together on this why not just make one season set per game animal so the state is one not two zones. It will take a season or two but it will take away the bickering on the zone issues of hunting season dates!


----------



## pimpincjh123 (Mar 5, 2009)

or why dont you rabbit hunters just deer/dog hunt i mean you got your dogs running something


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2009)

House Bill 402 has been tabled..Whatever that means but I think its a good thing!!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Mar 5, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> You wanna rabbit hunt everyday of the rabbit season why don't you buy some private land just for rabbit hunting like* deer hunters do for deer hunting*.




thats hilarious....you were being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 5, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> wow thats the dumbest idea ever. i hope they extend deer but ithink they should do it like kansas with a break in btwn gun season but i think if they extend deer they should do the same for small game



How is that dumb? Because it goes against with what you want. I am in a club, here in N. Ga. you don't hear me complaining. The reason is I can get it done in the time I have! But just to be honest I have more fun running my dogs / hunting rabbits than deer hunting. I still love to deer hunt, turkey hunt, but since running dogs. You just can't beat it.......hands down.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 5, 2009)

btw.......I called and sent an email, just for the record!


----------



## chilidog (Mar 5, 2009)

i am as big a deer hunter as they come, at the same time i am as big a coon hunter as they come. I partciularly don't care either way i would enjoy a couple more weeks of deer hunting no doubt. It doesn't really apply for the rabbit hunters since it is done mostly during the day (same time deer hunters are in the woods) but for the coon hunters i suggest that you run your dogs on public land for a couple of extra weeks. I get an awful lot of good chases on public land


----------



## Ocmulgee river-rat (Mar 5, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> You wanna rabbit hunt everyday of the rabbit season why don't you buy some private land just for rabbit hunting like deer hunters do for deer hunting.



agreed, nicelly put...


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (Mar 5, 2009)

i guess i cant complain,ideer hunt from 8/15 to 1/7 and coon hunt year round on 2 different clubs and we never have any problems.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 6, 2009)

You Dagum, right that "Tabled" Is A Good Thing !!


Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> You Dagum, right that "Tabled" Is A Good Thing !!
> 
> 
> Keep Looking Up!
> ...


----------



## Little Rabbit (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## bigrob82 (Mar 8, 2009)

glad to see you back dr and was waiting for you to say somthing about this hope you are doing well and i am glad all the small game hunters showed up and spoke up on this bill we need to shut it down the next time too   god bless and listen to them hounds


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 8, 2009)

Chalk 1 up for Small Gamers!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think making deer season longer in GA is a bad idea the deer herd is already small


----------

